# The demon church dec 2011



## urban phantom (Dec 27, 2011)

:icon_evil hi all Skidbrooke Church is an abandoned church deep in Lincolnshire not far from the east coast, the whole place has an eerie feel about it as you approach but once inside, does feel quite calm.
The church is isolated in and is surrounded by a small cluster of trees with a small grave yard which compliments it.
The church gained the name as the Demon church as it was regularly used by Satanists in the latter part of the 70's and 80's. Many paranormal groups have visited and reported the place to be quite active.

mow for some history

The church dates from the early 13th century, with alterations and additions in the 14th and 15th centuries, in 1854 and 1871, and during the 20th century] It was declared redundant in November 1973.
ExteriorSt Botolph's is constructed in limestone and brick with some rendering. The roofs are in slate, with stone coped gables. Brick is used on the parapets of the aisle, the east gable of the nave, and on the eaves of the clerestory. Its plan consists of a nave with a clerestory and north and south aisles, a south porch, a chancel and a west tower. The tower stands on a moulded plinth and is supported by stepped angle buttresses. It has a west doorway with a pointed arch, above which is a window with three ogee-headed lights. A moulded string course separates the two stages. In the upper stage are two-light windows on the north, west and south sides, and above these is a two-light bell opening on each side. The parapet is battlemented, with gargoyles and plain pinnacles on the corners. On the gables at the east ends of the nave and the chancel is a cross finial. Along the north wall of the north aisle are four gabled buttresses dividing it into three bays. The central bay contains a 13th-century doorway with a pointed head, and in each lateral bay is a three-light window. The east end of the aisle has a four-light window and two buttresses. The clerestory has four three-light windows on both north and south faces. On the north side of the chancel is a three-light window and a brick buttress. The east window of the chancel is large, with five lights. On the south wall of the chancel are two three-light windows, a blocked doorway, and a buttress. There are more three-light windows, one in the east wall, and two in the south wall of the south aisle. The south porch is gabled, and to its west is another three-light window.

InteriorThe four-bay arcades date from the early 13th century. The piers are octagonal, carried on tall octagonal plinths. The capitals of the north arcade are plain; three of the four capitals in the south arcade are carved with a variety of motifs. In the north wall of the chancel is an aumbry, and in the south wall are a piscina and a damaged sedilia. On each side of the east window is a large grotesque corbel painted white. In the chancel floor is the gravestone of a vicar of he church who died in 1413, and in the nave floor are two further gravestones with dates in the 18th century. The south aisle contains another grotesque corbel stone. The font dates from the early 13th century and consists of an octagonal bowl on an octagonal base. Also in the church are monuments dating from the 19th and early 20th centuries

now for some pictures



the demon church by urban phantom, on Flickr




the demon church by urban phantom, on Flickr




the demon church by urban phantom, on Flickr




the demon church by urban phantom, on Flickr




the demon church by urban phantom, on Flickr




the demon church by urban phantom, on Flickr




the demon church by urban phantom, on Flickr




the demon church by urban phantom, on Flickr




the demon church by urban phantom, on Flickr




the demon church by urban phantom, on Flickr




the demon church by urban phantom, on Flickr

thanks for looking all comments welcome


----------



## night crawler (Dec 27, 2011)

Something creepy about an abandoned church and the black and white photos add to the ambiance of the place. Great report.


----------



## nelly (Dec 27, 2011)

I do love a derelict church. Looks relatively un-chavved too considering how accessible it looks in the last photo.

Nice stuff


----------



## urban phantom (Dec 27, 2011)

night crawler said:


> Something creepy about an abandoned church and the black and white photos add to the ambiance of the place. Great report.



Thanks mate its a verry odd place it was used for a lot of devil worshiping and other odd things verry creepy


----------



## urban phantom (Dec 27, 2011)

nelly said:


> I do love a derelict church. Looks relatively un-chavved too considering how accessible it looks in the last photo.
> 
> Nice stuff



Its had some proper abuse the local people have done a good job removing all the devil worshiping signs off the walls and floor also because its grade 1 listed i think english hertige have been working on it aswell the kids still bash it up every now and then


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 27, 2011)

It's lovely and your b&w pics do add to it's atmosphere, as NC said.


----------



## urban phantom (Dec 27, 2011)

Foxylady said:


> It's lovely and your b&w pics do add to it's atmosphere, as NC said.



Thank you foxy i have a new camera that my lovely wife got me for christmas so im extra glad my pictures are been liked


----------



## Landsker (Dec 27, 2011)

Nice pics and location. Also good to see no too much graffiti as well!


----------



## urban phantom (Dec 27, 2011)

walsh said:


> Nice pics and location. Also good to see no too much graffiti as well!



Thanks mate


----------



## whitelaw (Mar 20, 2012)

A very well executed explore. Nice to see the place has escaped the chavs and the spraycans.


----------



## urban phantom (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks mate there is a small amount of chavness but not mutch


----------



## kevsy21 (Mar 21, 2012)

Good stuff,like it.


----------



## urban phantom (Mar 22, 2012)

kevsy21 said:


> Good stuff,like it.



Thanks mate


----------



## Pincheck (Mar 22, 2012)

seriously surprised no one has bought it for a conversion,as it looks nice to me but being a atheist these places don't faze me. nice shots .


----------



## rossd001 (Mar 22, 2012)

Love the B&W photos!


----------



## urban phantom (Mar 22, 2012)

Pincheck said:


> seriously surprised no one has bought it for a conversion,as it looks nice to me but being a atheist these places don't faze me. nice shots .



Thanks mate due to its age its now grade 1 listed and in the hands of the church heritage people


----------



## urban phantom (Mar 22, 2012)

rossd001 said:


> Love the B&W photos!



Thank you its looks nice in b&w


----------



## hfraser02026 (Mar 23, 2012)

Fantastic. Lovely photos


----------



## urban phantom (Mar 23, 2012)

many thanks


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 23, 2012)

Excellent photos,thanks for sharing.


----------



## urban phantom (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks mate


----------



## laurarobjohns (Mar 25, 2012)

Beautiful photos. Is it just me or does the church in the last pic look like it's got a mouth? Creepy...


----------



## urban phantom (Mar 26, 2012)

thanks mate it is a verry creepy place lots of verry odd things have done there over the years including devil worship


----------

